

Manage ARM BareMetal Servers with Scaleway CLI - aimxhaisse
https://blog.scaleway.com/2015/05/20/manage-baremetal-servers-with-scaleway-cli/

======
yid
Somebody should add ARM to the title. These are ARM based servers.

~~~
aimxhaisse
Updated, thanks.

